# 1969 Pontiac Custom S/Tempest turn signal housings



## Kip Page (May 21, 2009)

does anyone know where I might these front turn signal housings, lenses and gaskets, thanks for the help


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

can try here,

Parking Lights, Park Light Lenses, Turn Signal Lens, Backup Light, Cornering Lens's, Back up Assembly, Assemblies, Plastic, Corner Lamps, Side Marker Lites, Taillight, Taillights, Tailight, Pontiac, Oldsmobile, Buick, GTO, Sklark, Cutlass, 442, GS, C

i would post in classifieds here someone probably has a lemans or tempest parts car for their GTO that has them, and they are of no use for the gto as they are different.


----------



## Kip Page (May 21, 2009)

they have them!! thanks:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

your welcome Kip....lets see some pics of that car...:cheers, have a buddy with a basket case 68' vert in the garage of the house he just bought....would love to scavenge some parts off it for my 66'...ps pump, factory elec. rear mount antennae, nice strato bucket seats.


----------

